# R6 - Like sending in cereal box tops, and waiting



## photoflyer (Aug 27, 2020)

The call came today and tomorrow I get to pick up the R6.

The experince of getting on the waiting list and the resulting anticipation reminds of, when I was a kid, collecting cereal box tops and then sending them in for some sort of toy.  (Do they even do that anymore?)  Remember the fine print? "Allow 6 to 12 weeks for delivery." By the time I got the toy I was shaving and had a driver's license.

Any of you pre-order something and then feel like a litle kid waiting for Christmas?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 27, 2020)

I do not think that the cereal box top redemption method is still in use now in 2020.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 27, 2020)

Yamaha R6?


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 27, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Yamaha R6?



Canon R6 still exciting - hope to see your thoughts soon.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 28, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Yamaha R6?



Plastic rocket.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 28, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> The call came today and tomorrow I get to pick up the R6.
> 
> The experince of getting on the waiting list and the resulting anticipation reminds of, when I was a kid, collecting cereal box tops and then sending them in for some sort of toy.  (Do they even do that anymore?)  Remember the fine print? "Allow 6 to 12 weeks for delivery." By the time I got the toy I was shaving and had a driver's license.
> 
> Any of you pre-order something and then feel like a litle kid waiting for Christmas?



I used to do the same.  We had tokens on crisp (chips to you across the pond) packets too.  I still get the same buzz ordering stuff online.

As a Canon user, I'm really keen to hear what you think if the camera and to see the images you take.  Good luck.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 28, 2020)

I loved getting the balsa rubber band planes in the mail, then started crying when they broke on first flight. 

I had to wait a few months to get my GFX50R when it was released. I don't use it enough, what a camera. I bought it for product photography but the pandemic forced the man to close his business.  At least I did enough to cover the cost before the covid stuff.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 28, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> I loved getting the balsa rubber band planes in the mail, then started crying when they broke on first flight.



That was probably my favourite free toy a a kid.  Used to buy them from a toy shop near my grannies too.  Gliders we called them and you're right about their life expectancy


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 28, 2020)

Space Face said:


> As a Canon user, I'm really keen to hear what you think if the camera and to see the images you take. Good luck.



I think I might create an R6 post for anyone to share their experiences and images.  These become a knowledge base that others can read through in the future when they are considering the R6 as an option.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 28, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > As a Canon user, I'm really keen to hear what you think if the camera and to see the images you take. Good luck.
> ...




Good idea.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 28, 2020)

As I remember the balsa-wood rubber band airplanes were $0.29 and they were commonly sold in a small plastic bag around 1971 to 1973.

I remember playing with them quite often.I never sent away any cereal box tops for them. We used to buy them at the grocery store.


----------



## D7K (Aug 29, 2020)

I’m terrible for this, I’m the kind of guy that places an order and once it’s ordered I’m looking out of the window for the delivery guy! This is one reason I do very little online shopping [emoji1]


Sent from my mobile device because I’m either outside or too lazy to get my MacBook..


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 29, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Canon R6 still exciting - hope to see your thoughts soon.





photoflyer said:


> I think I might create an R6 post for anyone to share their experiences and images. These become a knowledge base that others can read through in the future when they are considering the R6 as an option.





Space Face said:


> photoflyer said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...



It arrived and it is not made balsa wood.

I created the thread and hopefully others will share when they get theirs.  Maybe someone with and R5 will do the same.  

The Canon R6 Thread


----------

